# Muffler repair question



## Radjxf (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello. I've got an old Snapper push mower with a 2-cycle Tecumseh 4.0 hp motor. The muffler apparantly has the insides blown out of it. Extremely loud. I've contacted several sources and a new muffler is $50, approximately the value of the whole mower. I've heard that you can stuff a muffler with coarse steel wool to dampen the sound. Is this a viable option? I didn't want to try it for fear that some of it may inadvertantly get sucked into the motor. Also thought about taking off the muffler and trying to find a universal-type replacement, but I'll guarantee the bolts will break off in the head. Any opinions on the steel wool thing? Thanks


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

im guessing that by just jamming steel wool in the muffler hole it will just blow back out when you start the mower. spray the bolts with pb blaster then let it sit awile and spray again. doing this several times is the best way i know of. BTW who quoted you $50.00 for a muffler? if you get the mod # off the motor i can most likely get you a part # AND a cheaper price. f-n-m


----------



## Radjxf (Jun 29, 2005)

FNM: It's a Snapper model 21405-2, with Tecumseh TVS840-8011A 4.0hp 2-cycle. The muffler is fairly large, "L"-shaped with two bolts in a vertical pattern about the exhaust port. Exits out to the side. Thanks in advance if you can come up with something.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

my apolagies. i spoke with my tech buddy and you are very right. $50.00!!! thats down right scary since i can buy a muffler cheaper for my truck! anyway the tecumseh part# is 390316a maybe you can cross reference it with someone or keep an eye out on ebay. f-n-m


----------



## Radjxf (Jun 29, 2005)

No problem, thanks for the part number.


----------

